

How We Hire: Compensation and Hiring in a Small Startup - michokest
http://micho.biz/post/117083319566/how-we-hire

======
michaelmcdonald
Holy shit...I read this:

"Remote work penalty: -25%, to account for the loss of communication and
productivity"

And nearly choked. Apparently you're expecting your remote employees to just
be complete / utter slackers.

~~~
michokest
Good point. That's attracted a lot of criticism to the post.

The rationale behind that is: We want a strong company culture. As a fitness
startup, that involves things beyond work, which include working out,
brainstorming over walks and lunch, etc.

The way we see it is, we want our team to be based in Berlin. If somebody
isn't, that isn't ideal, and thus we offer a lower compensation to discourage
it.

